# I'm creating a LoTR Style Viv



## Natonstan (Aug 9, 2008)

Hey guys, my love for LoTR has finally vrossed with my reptile keeping, and ive decided to have a go at makin a LoTR themed viv, possibly going to recreate The Shire, and have Hobbit holes as hits and i could turn small ponds into water bowls etc.

Will post pictures when i begin work this weekend!


----------



## nc-duk-alike (Jan 6, 2007)

sounds intresting.. cant wait for pics..


----------



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

i know hobits are small but your still gonna need quite a big viv, and where are u gonna get elves this time of year lol.

Sounds a fun project any idea's on species/viv sizes.


----------



## tortz (Nov 25, 2007)

I think thats a great idea!

Cant wait for pictures, lots of pictures!

Quick get started strait away! And post some pictures!!!


( i like pictures! )

:2thumb:


----------



## Natonstan (Aug 9, 2008)

:lol2: patience Please

I shall start tommorow, the main bits will probobly be carved from polystyrene, or foam of some sort , but I promise I will have at least some pictures by tommorow.


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

what you gonna keep in it? would be an amazing dart frog setup!!! :no1:


----------



## Natonstan (Aug 9, 2008)

Not too sure yet, but yeah Dart frogs would be awesome in it!

or maybe some kinda of newt


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

Natonstan said:


> Not too sure yet, but yeah Dart frogs would be awesome in it!
> 
> or maybe some kinda of newt



newts reqire some kind of water feature (i think?) however i know darts dont - but ive seen the amazing moss you can get for the vivs, would look just like the burrows for bag end!! im excited to see what your gonna do lol!


----------



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

chondro13 said:


> newts reqire some kind of water feature (i think?) however i know darts dont - but ive seen the amazing moss you can get for the vivs, would look just like the burrows for bag end!! im excited to see what your gonna do lol!


not really while a number of newt species are semi/aquatic not all are there are also lots of species of small terrestrial salamanders


----------



## sushigeezer (Jun 26, 2008)

good luck mate and keep us updated.

I had an idea once building a Fallout style viv for my bds but it never happened


----------



## Natonstan (Aug 9, 2008)

Thanks for the ideas guys, I'll hopefully have some pictures up of what ive started today :2thumb:


----------



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

sushigeezer said:


> good luck mate and keep us updated.
> 
> I had an idea once building a Fallout style viv for my bds but it never happened



....... thats genius, get an emperor scorp and have your very own Rad Scorpion


----------



## sushigeezer (Jun 26, 2008)

spend_day said:


> ....... thats genius, get an emperor scorp and have your very own Rad Scorpion


maybe one day


----------



## Amyboo (Nov 11, 2007)

any pictures yet hun? : victory:


----------



## snowyj99 (Feb 28, 2008)

How is it getting one??


----------



## Amyboo (Nov 11, 2007)

any news at all? lol :2thumb:


----------



## reptiles_galore (Aug 13, 2008)

comeon we wants pics


----------



## snowyj99 (Feb 28, 2008)

Maybe he has been abducted by the dementors!! Oh wait a minute thats happy potter! :whistling2:


----------



## liverpool_lad (Sep 14, 2008)

Taken by the witch king?


----------



## bbav (Oct 17, 2007)

choked by Gollum?


----------



## makeitandskateit (Jun 15, 2008)

dived into the fires of mordoor?


----------



## Bailey_Dragon (Apr 6, 2008)

I love Lord of the Rings. Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

Bailey_Dragon said:


> I love Lord of the Rings. Can't wait to see pics!


one cannot simply post pic's of mordor....... man i am a geek


----------



## snowyj99 (Feb 28, 2008)

spend_day said:


> one cannot simply post pic's of mordor....... man i am a geek


:lol2: :whistling2:


----------



## liverpool_lad (Sep 14, 2008)

So many people waiting with baited breathe!

We are such geeks!


----------



## Ratticus <3 (Jan 21, 2008)

Maybe he has been stuck in battle with a balrog ??


----------



## tortz (Nov 25, 2007)

no news is good news

right ????






Or maybe not ?
:whistling2:


----------



## liverpool_lad (Sep 14, 2008)

Quite a few people including myself getting obsessed with this thread!

One thread to rule them all............


Terrible i know!


----------



## cubeykc (Aug 8, 2008)

good luck i love lotr cant w8 to see it


----------



## tortz (Nov 25, 2007)

liverpool_lad said:


> Quite a few people including myself getting obsessed with this thread!
> 
> One thread to rule them all............
> 
> ...


Yep lol

one thread to find them


----------



## LadySofia (Mar 16, 2008)

one thread to bind them

love LOTR viggo mortensen is HOT and so is Legolas :mf_dribble::mf_dribble: (not the only reason i watch it haha)


----------



## Evie (Jan 28, 2008)

Arghhhh Ladysophia!! I've been enjoying this thread and now you've gone and said it wrong ....... quick edit your post :lol2:


----------



## LadySofia (Mar 16, 2008)

Evie said:


> Arghhhh Ladysophia!! I've been enjoying this thread and now you've gone and said it wrong ....... quick edit your post :lol2:


 
whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat!? :crazy: what i do lol :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

i'm guessing it didn't go according to plan


----------



## liverpool_lad (Sep 14, 2008)

yeah think so, no reply at all for quite some time!


----------



## Evie (Jan 28, 2008)

LadySofia said:


> whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat!? :crazy: what i do lol :Na_Na_Na_Na:


<_whispers to Ladysophia_> One ring to bring them all......


----------



## Mr Man (Jan 8, 2008)

spend_day said:


> *one cannot simply post pic's of mordor*....... man i am a geek


 
you can but u need the dark lords permission. (and the head of an elf)


----------



## tortz (Nov 25, 2007)

I think we should give Natonstan some time,

Its prob not easy to create a LoTR theme within a viv!


----------



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

Evie said:


> <_whispers to Ladysophia_> One ring to bring them all......


and in the darkness bind _them

_


Mr Man said:


> (and the head of an elf)


where would they be in the classified section


----------



## Mr Man (Jan 8, 2008)

spend_day said:


> where would they be in the classified section


under exotics:lol2:


----------



## LadySofia (Mar 16, 2008)

Evie said:


> <_whispers to Ladysophia_> One ring to bring them all......


 
ahhhhhhhh! my bad! :blush: to much oggling at legolas :whistling2:


----------



## Evie (Jan 28, 2008)

LadySofia said:


> ahhhhhhhh! my bad! :blush: to much oggling at legolas :whistling2:


 There are worse ways to spend your time :lol2:


----------



## tortz (Nov 25, 2007)

Any update on this yet ?


----------



## Amyboo (Nov 11, 2007)

any thing at all? or has the idea fallen through? lol


----------

